# Ottawa Smoked to the Bone pictures.



## atruckerswife (Jun 1, 2008)

What a blast this weekend was.

Witt, see the tent pic ?   Everyone asked about it.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 1, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 1, 2008)

must have left the photo out of the bbq central banner?


----------



## atruckerswife (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't remember seeing one Greg, do we have one?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 1, 2008)

atruckerswife said:
			
		

> Don't remember seeing one Greg, do we have one?




     

Uh...I have to go cry now!


----------



## Griff (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting the great photos. And again congrats to Team DivaQ. Oh yeah, I liked the moose logo for the comp.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Great pics!! 8)


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 2, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> atruckerswife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have one no worries don't cry Greg it will be ok


----------



## atruckerswife (Jun 2, 2008)

Well at least Danielle knows where everything is.


----------



## Unity (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice photos -- they give a pretty good feel for the event. 

--John
(Not a whole lot summery up there, is it?)


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 3, 2008)

atruckerswife said:
			
		

> What a blast this weekend was.
> 
> Witt, see the tent pic ?   Everyone asked about it.
> 
> Nice photos gives me ideas for our new heavy duty canopy that we just ordered , this time we got a pop out version and not the put together kind , we got us a red one instead of white add some color to things.


----------



## atruckerswife (Jun 3, 2008)

Walter, the tents we use are the Caravan ones.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 4, 2008)

atruckerswife said:
			
		

> Walter, the tents we use are the Caravan ones.



Thanks I will look them up and check prices!!!


----------

